# Help a noob :)



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice, forum you guys have here!

Hi all, I have been a fresh water fisherman my entire 29 yrs but, now all of a sudden the salt water fish have really been appealing to me I have no clue on how to fish for surf fish, I would mostly like to target Pompano..Today I purchased my first surf rig I might have went a little overboard with the rod and reel. My reel is a Penn 850 the rod is a 12' Offshore Angler 6-12 oz lures. Did I do ok on the surf combo? Help!

I live in Fort Walton.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You did fine on the rod and reel. I might've gone a little lighter on the rod but the reel is a very good choice. What is the line range for that rod ?I use a Penn 6500, 7500 and 8500. All with 20 lb test.

Right now is not the best time to pick up pompano. March - May is prime time and they will pick up for a a short while again in October. You might pick up a stray right now though.

Getsome double dropleaders, some circle hooks (I believe I use #2) but I would have to check to confirm that. Some use bigger. Get some 2" pvc and cut them at an angle to a length of about 3.5' or even 4' to make rod holders. Get some 3 oz to 5 oz pyramid sinkers.

A sand flea rake is nice to have and so is an aluminum beach cart. It will just take experience to learn it all. I've been surf fishing a while and I still have a lot to learn. Best of luck and post here if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Strangerthanlife (Jun 16, 2009)

Am new to surf fishing also. I have been doing my research and so far this it it:

Fish cart - $170 to $250 (to carry cooler and rods and things to beach)

Sand Flea rake - $35-$42

Rod Holders at Wally world - $4.00 - $6.00

Rod and Reel combos from $70.00 up to $150.00 (or what the wife allows)

Now if I could just know how to rig my line....darn can't golf anymore due to bad shoulder and now have so much to learn...

Larry:usaflag


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

""Rod Holders at Wally world - $4.00 - $6.00""

Save yourself a few bucks and buy PVC at lowes or home depot then cut it yourself...works great...get a rubber mallet to drive it into the ground.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

So, maybe I should go with the 12' 3-6 OZ LURE rod?


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

For pomps your 6 - 12 oz. rod isa bitoverkill. I have an American Rodsmith 6 - 12 rod very similar to the one described and have landed 30# plus reds effortlessly. A 5' shark is a good match for this rod but pomps will barely be a tug for it. The 3 - 6 would make things more fun for you no doubt.


----------

